# Steuer-ID - Back to Germany



## biblioman (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello ⭐

I am a EU resident who lived in Germany and had my own IdNr/Steuer-ID/Identifikationsnummer. I have been away for a few years but I would like to return to Germany now. Would I receive the same Steuer-ID when I go to register my address or will a new one be issued?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

biblioman said:


> Hello ⭐
> 
> I am a EU resident who lived in Germany and had my own IdNr/Steuer-ID/Identifikationsnummer. I have been away for a few years but I would like to return to Germany now. Would I receive the same Steuer-ID when I go to register my address or will a new one be issued?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Your tax ID is for life. It only gets sent the first time you register your residence in Germany.


----------

